# Looking to Overclock system



## djwrath (Jun 29, 2009)

Hi all, looking to overclock my custom build PC. Just rebuilt it.


```
Everest Report: (some bits seem wrong (ie. DirectX version, as DXDIAG confirms it is DX11)

Computer:
      Operating System                                  Windows 7 Home Premium Home Edition
      OS Service Pack                                   Service Pack 1
      DirectX                                           4.09.00.0904 (DirectX 9.0c)
      
    Motherboard:
      CPU Type                                          2x , 3000 MHz
      Motherboard Name                                  ASUS M4A78LT-M
      Motherboard Chipset                               AMD780G
      System Memory                                     3584 MB
      BIOS Type                                         AMI (08/24/10)
      Communication Port                                Communications Port (COM1)
      Communication Port                                Printer Port (LPT1)

    Display:
      Video Adapter                                     NVIDIA GeForce GTX 580
      Video Adapter                                     NVIDIA GeForce GTX 580
      Monitor                                           Generic PnP Monitor [NoDB]  (H9MBC00174)

    Multimedia:
      Audio Adapter                                     High Definition Audio Controller [NoDB]
      Audio Adapter                                     High Definition Audio Controller [NoDB]

    Storage:
      IDE Controller                                    Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
      IDE Controller                                    Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
      SCSI/RAID Controller                              AL3NU7EZ IDE Controller
      Disk Drive                                        Hitachi HDP725050GLA360 ATA Device  (465 GB, IDE)
      Disk Drive                                        ST3500413AS ATA Device  (465 GB, IDE)
      Optical Drive                                     AXQ 05YZWH2F05M SCSI CdRom Device
      Optical Drive                                     HP BD Writer bd335i ATA Device
      SMART Hard Disks Status                           OK

    Partitions:
      C: (NTFS)                                         476937 MB (85393 MB free)
      F: (NTFS)                                         99 MB (31 MB free)
      G: (NTFS)                                         476837 MB (418613 MB free)
      Total Size                                        931.5 GB (492.2 GB free)

    Input:
      Keyboard                                          HID Keyboard Device
      Keyboard                                          HID Keyboard Device
      Mouse                                             HID-compliant mouse

    Network:
      Network Adapter                                   NETGEAR WNDA3200 Wireless 11N Dual-band USB Adapter  (192.168.0.3)
      Network Adapter                                   Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller

    Peripherals:
      USB1 Controller                                   Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller [NoDB]
      USB1 Controller                                   Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller [NoDB]
      USB1 Controller                                   Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller [NoDB]
      USB1 Controller                                   Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller [NoDB]
      USB1 Controller                                   Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller [NoDB]
      USB2 Controller                                   Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller [NoDB]
      USB2 Controller                                   Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller [NoDB]
      USB Device                                        NETGEAR WNDA3200 Wireless 11N Dual-band USB Adapter
      USB Device                                        USB Composite Device
      USB Device                                        USB Composite Device
      USB Device                                        USB Input Device
      USB Device                                        USB Input Device
      USB Device                                        USB Input Device
      USB Device                                        USB Input Device

[ BIOS ]

    BIOS Properties:
      Vendor                                            American Megatrends Inc.
      Version                                           0802
      Release Date                                      08/24/2010
      Size                                              1024 KB
      Boot Devices                                      Floppy Disk, Hard Disk, CD-ROM, ATAPI ZIP, LS-120
      Capabilities                                      Flash BIOS, Shadow BIOS, Selectable Boot, EDD, BBS
      Supported Standards                               DMI, APM, ACPI, ESCD, PnP
      Expansion Capabilities                            ISA, PCI, USB

[ Motherboard ]

    Motherboard Properties:
      Manufacturer                                      ASUSTeK Computer INC.
      Product                                           M4A78LT-M
      Version                                           Rev X.0x
      Serial Number                                     107994560003411

[ Processors / AMD Athlon(tm) II X4 640 Processor ]

    Processor Properties:
      Manufacturer                                      AMD
      Version                                           AMD Athlon(tm) II X4 640 Processor
      Serial Number                                     To Be Filled By O.E.M.
      Asset Tag                                         To Be Filled By O.E.M.
      Part Number                                       To Be Filled By O.E.M.
      External Clock                                    200 MHz
      Maximum Clock                                     3000 MHz
      Current Clock                                     3000 MHz
      Type                                              Central Processor
      Voltage                                           1.5 V
      Status                                            Enabled
      Socket Designation                                AM3

[ Memory Devices / DIMM0 ]

    Memory Device Properties:
      Form Factor                                       DIMM
      Type Detail                                       Synchronous
      Size                                              2048 MB
      Speed                                             1333 MHz
      Total Width                                       64-bit
      Data Width                                        64-bit
      Device Locator                                    DIMM0
      Bank Locator                                      BANK0
      Manufacturer                                      A-Data
      Serial Number                                     SerNum0
      Asset Tag                                         AssetTagNum0
      Part Number                                       PartNum0

  [ Memory Devices / DIMM1 ]

    Memory Device Properties:
      Form Factor                                       DIMM
      Type Detail                                       Synchronous
      Size                                              2048 MB
      Speed                                             1333 MHz
      Total Width                                       64-bit
      Data Width                                        64-bit
      Device Locator                                    DIMM1
      Bank Locator                                      BANK1
      Manufacturer                                      A-Data
      Serial Number                                     SerNum1
      Asset Tag                                         AssetTagNum1
      Part Number                                       PartNum1
```
NOTES:

Power Supply - XFX ProSeries 750W located at bottom of case

System currently not overclocked, so all values will be manufacturers defaults.

Graphics card - Appears to be Nvidia's own GTX580, no 3rd party markings or stickers.

Cooling:

CPU 

Cooler - ASUS Silent Knight II cooler
Temps - Idle 14C - Full Load for 30 minutes 27C

CASE

Fans - 1x rear 120mm exhaust 1x Top 140mm exhaust

Thanks, any more info just ask, I have GPU-Z and CPUID with HW monitor.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Does the system not do what is required or do you just want to OC?
Note that OC'ing voids warranties.
Read this first: http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...erclocking-read-here-for-starters-232382.html


----------



## djwrath (Jun 29, 2009)

Thanks Tyree. basically the CPU is a slight bottleneck, just want to see if I can get an extra 100 - 200 MHz out of it.

The GTX 580 is awesome, but a little more framerate wouldn't go a miss in games like Skyrim and Mass Effect 3

Or am I just being greedy?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

That small of an OC is not going to make a notable difference.


----------



## djwrath (Jun 29, 2009)

So I can get more than that from overclocking this system? I was under the impression that AMD CPU's don't overclock by much.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

No two systems OC th same regard less of their similarity. I don't do any AMD builds so I can't say about their OC'ing abilities but 100 to 200MHz is not worth doing.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

The Athlon II doesn't have the unlocked clock multiplier like the Phenom II so your only way to OC it is by bumping up the bus frequency. This will max at around 220MHz or so, giving you a maximum (stable) overclock of a bit under 3300 MHz. 

You should see this in your benchmarks, but, any affect in real world gaming will be minimal.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

what he said ^

Overclocking is experimental and no two systems will hardly ever get the same result. When you overclock you either overclock the **** out of your cpu or you dont because a small overclock will not make any noticeable difference.


----------

